# From the Bloodsucker's Mouth



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

... it just had to be said. It just had to.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ha! That's hilarious...because it's true. I like the Trick or Treat or die vid linked from that one too made by the same guy. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol....that's great. Completely sums up what I was thinking when I watched that movie.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Funny, funny, funny!!! I haven't seen or read any of the Twilight series, so I have no opinion of them... but this is funny!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the books, I have no interest in the movies, and I thought this video was hilarious.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahahahaha @ "chunky emo chicks".... almost spit out my Pepsi on that one 

Thanks Rev!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Nice find, that was funny. I havn't seen the movies either but my daughter thinks they are lame. I will have to show her that video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Rev!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

LMAO to the power of 13!!!
"When your 600 years old there's no such thing as cougars!" 

And Yes - the movies are terribly lame!


----------



## Uncleanspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL! Great post.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to go and watch this again, it was so funny. And yes, the cougar line is great


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

GREAT FIND!! I watched it like 10 time in a row. I can't wait to show this to a Twilight fan/Couger I know. This will fix her.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bwahahaha! Did u see the other ones? The rap about TOTing?? "I'll beat yer as down with a Toblerone!"..OMG...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a riot. When did all these vampires get all abstinent and whiny! LMAO


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"vampire pussification" LMAO!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

All of this is making me almost curious enough to watch Twilight, just to see...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are brave, Nixie.
I liked the book but I doubt I could tolerate the movie even for 1 minute.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Man aint that the truth. What is it with all the new sissy girlie man vampire crap coming out now? Dracula and nosferatu are vampires not the twilight and true blood stuff. I am an old school believer in keeping a vampire scary and saving the teeny bopper vampire drivel for the young teenage girls.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I blame this emo Vampire ****e on Oprah
What's next an emo Creature from the Black Lagoon that lives in a pool in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We can thank Angel on Buffy for the trend. Angel's character was boring until he went back to being evil.

A nice vampire is just a person with multiple disablilities! Dental issues, skin issues, diet issues...kind like having a syndrome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*pulls out her huge full bodied shield* i thought the video was hillarious. though i think the part about the chunky emo girls was a bit mean. everything else was funny. why the shield???? because despite this hillarious video i am still a twilight fan. i have the books a t-shirt a poster on my wall and i've seen the movie and am planning to see new moon asap *ducks and runs*


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

*Cool Twilight parody video*

this is really funny. from a group called Key of Awesome


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

seen that a whole agp, quite funny. It's on my favorites list.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I've thought about printing bumper stickers that read:

"Real Vampires Don't Sparkle"


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I heard the song on Rotting Flesh Radio and thought it was great, but the video really takes it over the top. Hilarious!


----------

